# whats the best!!!!!



## 06GeeTeeOOH (Jul 2, 2006)

ls1 ls2 m6 ls7 and or whatever else they have i dont no what the differences are can some one please explain it to me


----------



## GTO_Mike (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok,

The LS1 is in the 04 and 05 models. The LS2 is in the 06. You can't get one with the LS7. It's only in the Vettes. The M6, M12, A4 and all that are the transmissions. It seems to me that most people have the M6. The M12 (which I have) from what everyone is saying is a little more MPG friendly. That's about all I know about the transmissions. As for the motors, if you have any more questions I may be able to offer a little more help.


----------



## gtx76 (Jun 29, 2006)

GTO_Mike said:


> Ok,
> 
> The LS1 is in the 04 and 05 models. The LS2 is in the 06. You can't get one with the LS7. It's only in the Vettes. The M6, M12, A4 and all that are the transmissions. It seems to me that most people have the M6. The M12 (which I have) from what everyone is saying is a little more MPG friendly. That's about all I know about the transmissions. As for the motors, if you have any more questions I may be able to offer a little more help.



One correction. The 04 came with the 350hp LS1 and the 05 and 06 came with the 400hp LS2. The LS7 is the 505hp engine that only comes on the new Z06.


----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

Also m6 and m12 are the same. The m12 is just the factory code that is on the i.d plates.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2006)

dont be lazy do some research


----------



## mbryan (Jan 27, 2006)

I want a GTO with an LS7!:rofl: WoooHooo!


----------



## trogdor (Jun 30, 2006)

m6 is the manual 6 speed tranny
m12 is the manual 6 speed tranny that came in the c5 z06 that has shorter gear ratios in 1st, 2nd, and 3rd to help acceleration


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

mbryan said:


> I want a GTO with an LS7!:rofl: WoooHooo!


*
The 2008 GTO was to have the LS7. 500 HP... That is now a pipe dream.*


----------



## BigNick (Jan 7, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *
> The 2008 GTO was to have the LS7. 500 HP... That is now a pipe dream.*


But the 2009 will have an LS9, a 7.5-liter, 600+HP beast. Here's why:

1. Corvette Z06 is the current kingpin of GM at 505 HP.
2. The new Shelby will have 500 HP.
3. GM will not allow a Mustang to approach the HP of the high-level Vette, so a new 600 to 650 HP Vette will be forthcoming (whether it is called "Blue Devil", "Sting Ray" or "RFF" makes no difference). Price will be just a hair under $100K and it will eat Italian exotics that cost triple.
4. This engine eventually works its way into the returning GTO in 2009 (or maybe 2010) as a high-level option package that will most likely not be called "The Judge", it will boost the $36K 2009 GTO price to $50K.
5. In 2011, the price of gas will hit $10 per gallon and it will be like the 70s all over again, with low-power sticker and trim packages replacing fiercely-powered engines.
6. The GTO body style will become larger and heavier for 2013, resulting in sales of less than 1000 units nationwide.
7. The GTO will be a small 4L V8 engine option on the G5 in 2014 with a mere 250 horsepower.
8. The GTO will be discontinued after the 2014 model year. In the ensuing decades there will be artist sketches, and vague rumors about its return, but that's about it.
9. In the year 2044, GM of Earth will import a Zyzzx from Klaatu and sell it on Earth as the 2044 Pontiac GTO. Its sales will be limited due to the difficulty of getting parts shipped thru hyperspace, and people will complain about the "alien" styling and lack of hood scoops...


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Send me whatever it is you are sniffing, I want to try some :rofl: 

All this sung to the tune of " In the Year 2525" sung by Zeager and Evans. 


If our Gov't execs don't get a handle on the Madmen Ragheaded Islamic GOONS of the MidEast and Korea... there ain't gonna be a 2011. *


----------



## 74Goat (Aug 17, 2006)

The LS7 would be cool in the '08, if they put it in it.


----------

